# Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......



## Bobster (16. Juni 2011)

...beim Platzwechsel bei der Spinnangelei ?

Persönlich bin ich "Rechts-Träger" und gehe mit der Spitze,
leicht angewinkelt nach hinten, von Platz zu Platz.

Auch beim aufsuchen von "schwierigen" Plätzen,
Buschwerk, hohes Gras, etc., halte ich meine Rutenspitze immer möglichst waagerecht nach hinten.

Geht jemand mit seiner Rutenspitze nach vorn ins Buschwerk ?


----------



## Yupii (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...beim Platzwechsel bei der Spinnangelei ?
> 
> Persönlich bin ich "Rechts-Träger" und gehe mit der Spitze,
> leicht angewinkelt nach hinten, von Platz zu Platz.
> ...



ich glaube, dein Geschriebenes ist ein gefundenes Fressen für Honeyball|uhoh::q:q


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

wie halte Ihr Eure Rute......

nana , geht Dich nix an:m






Bobster schrieb:


> Geht jemand mit seiner Rutenspitze nach vorn ins Buschwerk ?


 
Ja , ich, zumindest wenn es richtig dicht wird, da seh ich wenigstens , wo ich mich verhänge

Gruß A.


----------



## cafabu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...beim Platzwechsel bei der Spinnangelei ?
> Auch beim aufsuchen von "schwierigen" Plätzen,
> Buschwerk, hohes Gras, etc., halte ich meine Rutenspitze immer möglichst waagerecht nach hinten.
> Geht jemand mit seiner Rutenspitze nach vorn ins Buschwerk ?


 
#6Also ich packe meine dann wieder ordentlich in die Hose, mach den Reißverschluss zu und gut. Ist mir im dichten Buschwerk zu schmerzhaft.#6

Ne mal ersthaft, die Spitze der Angel immer nach hinten. Am Rollenfuß die Angel anfassen und den Köder dabei an der Schnur in Handhöhe festhalten.
Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

*Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Bobster schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich "Rechts-Träger" und gehe mit der Spitze,
> leicht angewinkelt nach hinten, von Platz zu Platz.
> *
> Auch beim aufsuchen von "schwierigen" Plätzen,
> Buschwerk, hohes Gras, etc., halte ich meine Rutenspitze immer möglichst waagerecht nach hinten.*




Du willst gern mal Monatsferkel werden, gelle?:q:q:q


----------



## Lorenz (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Bobster schrieb:


> Geht jemand mit seiner Rutenspitze nach vorn ins Buschwerk ?



Ja.Bei meinen 1,8m Stecken ist das aber halb so wild.
Bei den 2-teiligen 3m Ruten steck ich sie auseinander und trag sie auch mit der Spitze voran...


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Booaaaa, der Tröööt is ja nen Top Erntefeld für unseren Ferkelverhaftungsbeauftragten...... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ihr hättet nicht so früh warnen sollen, da wären sicher noch ein paar tolle Meldungen gekommen:m:q:q:q

Aber egal, verhaften wir erstmal den Urheber für seinen Anfangsspruch...:vik:



Bobster schrieb:


> Auch beim aufsuchen von "schwierigen" Plätzen, Buschwerk, hohes Gras, etc., halte ich meine Rutenspitze immer möglichst waagerecht nach hinten.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratwobei, wenn ich mir das anatomisch korrekt vorstelle....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

naja, egal und auf jeden Fall ein


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Und das?:m




Bobster schrieb:


> *Persönlich bin ich "Rechts-Träger" und gehe mit der Spitze,
> leicht angewinkelt nach hinten, von Platz zu Platz.*



Ich habe den Eindruck Bobster hat Tricks mit der Rute drauf, da träumen wir von.


----------



## wusel345 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Dieser Trööt ist der Brüller schlechthin. Ich wälz mich gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Das ist ja ekelhaft !! #d#d#d

Außerdem dachte ich wir haben alle kurze Ruten, dann sollte etwas Buschwerk auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich bemühe mich nach Kräften, so oft wie möglich fremd halten zu lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Was gibste dem Nachbarn dafür?:q:q:q


----------



## wusel345 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Aber mal ernsthaft (Brüll, Kreisch), ich bin auch Rechtsträger ausser, ich muss mal und hab die Hose offen (Grööööööhl), Dann zeigt die "Rutenspitze" stramm nach vorn (Ich kann nicht mehr)


----------



## omnimc (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Zitat von *Bobster* 

 
_Geht jemand mit seiner Rutenspitze nach vorn ins Buschwerk ?_



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Ja.Bei meinen 1,8m Stecken ist *
> *das aber halb so wild.*
> 
> 
> |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was gibste dem Nachbarn dafür?:q:q:q


 
Ne Schubkarre :m


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ne Schubkarre :m




Warum keine "Sack"karre   :q


----------



## Aalhunter33 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich schmeiß mich weg hier....:q


----------



## Seele (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Abartig, ich hab beim Titel schon gelacht und Honeys Augen blitzen gesehen. super Jungs weiter so


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Es soll ja sogar Menschen geben, die nehmen die in den Mund
...habe ich mal  so gehört; von einem Kumpel, dessen Schwager, davon der Nachbar kennt angeblich so eine Person. |bigeyes

Hier z.B. sehen wir meinen lieben Kollegen Markus, während er überlegt, ob er's wirklich tun soll oder nicht.
Artikel dazu hier.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich nach Kräften, so oft wie möglich fremd halten zu lassen.



Dito. 
Ansonsten, aus anatomischen Gegebenheiten, mit beiden Händen.
:m


----------



## Gemini (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@Bobster

Und du fragst mich ob mich meine Postings ernst meine?

Darf ich dich Meister nennen?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

ich lach mich hier voll schlapp :q

ist aber doch recht interessant mal zu lesen, wie ihr das so handhabt mit euren Ruten :q:q:q

#6


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Jetzt kommt auch noch Inka mit ihrem heimlichen Rutenneid... #d


----------



## Champagnermädchen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt auch noch Inka mit ihrem heimlichen Rutenneid... #d


 

:q das stimmt! den hatte ich schon immer!

 ich würde meine, wenn ich eine hätte jedenfalls auch schräg nach vorne tragen, nicht nach hinten :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Bestimmt Sitzpinkler . . .:m


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Meine Güte, was seid ihr alle für Ferkel? War doch ne ganz normale Frage. #d

Also ich mache das eindeutig von dem vorhandenen Bewuchs abhängig.
Soweit möglich will ich natürlich schon sehen, was meine Rute macht. Bei wenig Buschwerk halte ich sie also nach vorn.

Wenn der Wildwuchs ausgeufert ist, nehme ich sie entweder auseinander oder halte sie so, daß sie sich nach Möglichkeit nicht verfängt.

Wer will denn schon einen Rutenbruch riskieren?
Ich bin schließlich nicht Dieter Bohlen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Also ich mache das eindeutig von dem vorhandenen Bewuchs abhängig.
> Soweit möglich will ich natürlich schon sehen, was meine Rute macht. Bei wenig Buschwerk halte ich sie also nach vorn.




Wenn der Bewuchs länger ist als die Rute, sollte Barbierwerkzeug helfen.:q


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was seid ihr alle für Ferkel? War doch ne ganz normale Frage. #d
> 
> Also ich mache das eindeutig von dem vorhandenen Bewuchs abhängig.
> Soweit möglich will ich natürlich schon sehen, was meine Rute macht. Bei wenig Buschwerk halte ich sie also nach vorn.
> ...


 
Aber nu is gut hier:m das mag ich mir bildlich nicht´vorstellen , nehhh... auseinandernehmen ohhh, Hilfe:q


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ups, ein Fachmann 
Noch ein Faktor, neben dem Bewuchs, ist natürlich, wohin man mit der Rute bei dem vom TE ansprochenen Stellungswechsel hin will. |bla:


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ups, ein Fachmann
> Noch ein Faktor, neben dem Bewuchs, ist natürlich, wohin man mit der Rute bei dem vom TE ansprochenen Stellungswechsel hin will. |bla:


Jaja ... und bei manchem Bewuchs sieht man beim Stellungswechsel möglicherweise garnicht mehr wo man hinwollte ...

... ich bin jetz raus!


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn der Bewuchs länger ist als die Rute, sollte Barbierwerkzeug helfen.:q



Wenn der Bewuchs länger als die Rute ist, sollte man anfangen hierüber nachzudenken: http://www.phallosan.de/willkommen.html?gclid=CJmCtMqruqkCFcyCzAodeDzL9Q


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ihr habt *ALLE* ein Tatüüüüüüüüütata verdient!!!

P.S.: Wenn ich wenn ich durchs öffentliche Unterholz latsche bleibt meine Rute hinter 99 Zähnen.


----------



## GandRalf (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Hast´e nachgezählt??|kopfkrat


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Wenn dein Rießverschluß 99 Zähne hat, ist er etwa 50 cm lang. Vielleicht solltest du über Hilfe nachdenken?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rießverschluß 99 Zähne hat, ist er etwa 50 cm lang. Vielleicht solltest du über Hilfe nachdenken?|kopfkrat




Damit issa wohl länger als seine Rute.:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

aber Schrauber hat doch gar nichts von einem Reißverschluß geschrieben :q


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

...und hat keine Probleme mit dem Bewuchs.


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rießverschluß 99 Zähne hat, ist er etwa 50 cm lang. Vielleicht solltest du über Hilfe nachdenken?|kopfkrat


Bist du dir da wirklich sicher? Vielleicht solltest du deinen Post nochmal überdenken oder einfach mal nachzählen.
Kleiner Tipp: Ein Reißverschluss hat 2 Seiten.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

der Reißverschluß an meinem Futteral, hat bestimmt mehr als 99 Zähne, hehe. an der Hose nur 56!


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

... evtl. solltet ihr euch anstatt eines Illex Wobbler mal einen Rasierer kaufen |kopfkrat  Dann könnt ihr eure Rute ungehindert in alle Richtungen ausschwenken:vik:#6


----------



## Somkejumper (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich schmeiß mich weg. :m

Passt blos auf, dass Ihr euch das Stöckchen ned verbiegt.Sonst ist nichts mehr mit fischen.#:


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@ Champagnermädchen: Hast du das jetzt echt gezählt??? Frag auch du nach Hilfe!
@ Hannes: Um das Ufer (denn darum geht es hier ja) vom Bewuchs zu befreien, benötigst du natürlich die Zustimmung des Eigentümers. Selbst Maßnahmen ohne Absprache einzuleiten kann strafrechtliche Konsquenzen haben!!!


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@ onkelfester:

der fischer darf den bewuchs am ufer entfernen falls er "die korrekte ausübung der fischerei" verhindert und  wenn er dem eigentümer des grundstücks 2 wochen vorher beischeid gibt und dieser den bewuchs nicht selber zurückschneidet bzw entfernt. meldet sich der besitzer nicht oder macht nichts gegen die pflanzen, darf man sie selber entfernen.
petri und kuckt dass eure ruten ganz bleiben 

braisedbeef


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Bei uns gibt es einen Pflegedienst der den Bewuchs entfernt....dann passiert der Rute auch nichts,


----------



## omnimc (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> @ onkelfester:
> 
> der fischer darf den bewuchs am ufer entfernen falls er "die korrekte ausübung der fischerei" verhindert und wenn er dem eigentümer des grundstücks 2 wochen vorher beischeid gibt und dieser den bewuchs nicht selber zurückschneidet bzw entfernt. meldet sich der besitzer nicht oder macht nichts gegen die pflanzen, darf man sie selber entfernen.
> petri und kuckt dass eure ruten ganz bleiben
> ...


 
möglicherweise ist das am thema vorbei aber wo hast du diese erkenntnis her? und was meinst du mit fischer?

hier in hessen darf ich nix selber schneiden.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Kleiner Tipp:

Wenn es mal dazu kommt, dass du dich in solch üblem Buschwerk verfangen solltest musst du ordentlich mit der Rute wedeln.

Danach flutscht die Rute meist fast von alleine aus dem Busch.#6

Und nur Gedult mal gehts ruck-zuck mal dauerts halt etwas.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> @ Hannes: Um das Ufer (denn darum geht es hier ja) vom Bewuchs zu befreien, benötigst du natürlich die Zustimmung des Eigentümers. Selbst Maßnahmen ohne Absprache einzuleiten kann strafrechtliche Konsquenzen haben!!!


Haare abschneiden gegen des Willen des Eigentümers meines Wissens nach auch :m


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Sieh an...|bigeyes
da hatten einige aber einen schönen Nachmittag 

Ich bleibe dabei.

Rechts-Träger,
Spitze nach hinten und leicht nach oben abgewinkelt :q
...abhängig selbtverständlich von der Geländeformation.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Bobster, es dürfte Dir doch klar sein, dass es ab jetzt kein AB-Treffen mit Deiner Beteiligung geben wird, wo das hier nicht Thema ist.:q:q


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Rhodet das Buschwerk und zündet das nest mit den eiern gleich mit an.
Zum glück trage ich meine Rute immer nach vorne so sehe ich wo ich steckenbleib und kann es notfalls bei zu dichtem geäst noch verhindern


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@omninc

1. des haben sie uns bei angelscheinkurs so beigebracht.
allerdings hab ich den in baden württemberg gemacht
2. fischer : der der angeln will
petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## Somkejumper (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



hennesgeissbock schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Wenn es mal dazu kommt, dass du dich in solch üblem Buschwerk verfangen solltest musst du ordentlich mit der Rute wedeln.
> 
> ...



Um das zu erreichen sollte die Rute in einer Schutzhülle eingepackt sein. Nicht dass etwas unbeliebtes zurückbleibt.:k


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> ...Zum glück trage ich meine Rute immer nach vorne so sehe ich wo ich steckenbleib...


Leider bin ich oft so voll, dass mir erst später zugetragen wird, wo ich überall so steckengeblieben bin... |bigeyes
Um zu aller Zweideutigkeit auch noch die Kurve zu dem Trööt hier hinzukriegen


----------



## Downbeat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich, für meine Wenigkeit, halt das Rütchen gern links leicht schräg nach oben, allerdings nur wenn nicht zu viel Buschwerk vorhanden ist. Wenn das Terrain allerdings sehr große Hügel aufweist halt ich die Spitze schonmal steiler nach oben.


----------



## Micha383 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> der Reißverschluß an meinem Futteral, hat bestimmt mehr als 99 Zähne, hehe. an der Hose nur 56!



Hmm da passt dann wohl auch keine ordentliche Rute mehr durch |kopfkrat


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich oft so voll, dass mir erst später zugetragen wird, wo ich überall so steckengeblieben bin... |bigeyes
> Um zu aller Zweideutigkeit auch noch die Kurve zu dem Trööt hier hinzukriegen



solange die schutzhülle drüber ist, kann ja nichts passieren und somit ist die rute ja auch noch gegen kratzer geschützt


----------



## lio18168 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Meine Rute hat schon soviel Buschwerk gesehen. Bis jetzt keinen Schaden erlitten. :q


----------



## omnimc (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> @omninc
> 
> 1. des haben sie uns bei angelscheinkurs so beigebracht.
> allerdings hab ich den in baden württemberg gemacht
> ...


 
das muß ich mal nachlesen .bei uns in hessen ist das nicht drin ,da darfst du nix schneiden oder roden sofern es nicht dein eigen ist.

in welchen jahr war das?


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Nun beruhigt euch mal alle, der Sommer steht vor der Tür und da dünnt sich das Buschwerk ja bekanntlich, zumindest teilweise kräftig aus (ne warte mal war das im Winter?). Von daher wartet einfach ein paar Wochen dann könnt ihr mit der Rute ohne bedenken an allen feuchten Kanten rumschwingen. Natürlich ist in etwas dichter bewachsenen Bereichen eine Telerute empfehlenswert die kann man ja an die Situation angepasst ausfahren oder eben nicht.


----------



## cafabu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Hilfe, wer entknotet mein Zwerchfell. Selbst ganz koreckt gemeinte Antworten gehen voll in die Rute.
Ich kann nicht mehr, schaue morgen mal wieder rein.
Carsten


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Nun beruhigt euch mal alle, der Sommer steht vor der Tür und da dünnt sich das Buschwerk ja bekanntlich, zumindest teilweise kräftig aus (ne warte mal war das im Winter?). Von daher wartet einfach ein paar Wochen dann könnt ihr mit der Rute ohne bedenken an allen feuchten Kanten rumschwingen. Natürlich ist in etwas dichter bewachsenen Bereichen eine Telerute empfehlenswert die kann man ja an die Situation angepasst ausfahren oder eben nicht.



Wieso kam ich da nicht drauf. Teleruten sind der Renner wenn es mal eng wird und sie passen sich jeder situation an so dass man selbst durch das dichteste gestrüpp kommt. Sobald man dann ein Loch in dem Gestrüpp gefunden hat, kann man sich ja ausfahren


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



lio18168 schrieb:


> Meine Rute hat schon soviel Buschwerk gesehen. Bis jetzt keinen Schaden erlitten. :q


 
ich mag Buschwerk lieber ohne Blätter


----------



## Tipp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich trage die beim Platzwechsel manchmal leicht nach unten rechts und manchmal quasi waagerecht bis zu 30 Grad leicht nach oben angewinkelt, je nach Situation.


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Och Kinners.... 

Die Rute wird Spitze vorran auf der Schulter getragen so das man sie immer genau im Auge hat.#6 

Aber den seitenwechsel nicht vergessen, einseitige Belastung geht auf die Bandscheiben.....#d 

Zu dem Gestrüpp: 

Mit ner Qualitätsrute kann mann sich auch den Weg frei schlagen...|uhoh: 

Aber net heulen wenn nachher die Spitze kaput ist|bigeyes:c

LG Markus


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Trag sie mit der Hand auf Hüfthöhe und wenns in den Wald oder Busch geht dirigier ich sie einfach durch die Büsche, man muss halt ein bisschen vorsichtig sein.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

So nu ich wieder...

@Champagnerschätzeleini Du hast ja auch nen Mädchenreißverschluss und muss da keine Rute rausprökeln...

@somkejumper Das sieht mir in deiner Sig aber nicht nach ungeliebt aus...

@kati Finger weg von Alkohol, sonst wirst du noch zum sächsischen Terroristen...*gg*

@Brikz 1. Ja ja der Sommerurlaub kommt noch an der Küste und 2. Telerute ist ja Standard oder hast du nen Aufsatz?

@Downbeat Ja ja je steiler das Gelände, desto steiler die Rute...


----------



## cafabu (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

moin,
bin jetzt wieder da.
Sind denn eigendlich Teleskopruten durch die Biomechanik wissenschaftlich entwickelt? Oder einfacher, haben da wieder Wissenschaftler etwas von der Natur abgekupfert?
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Carsten,

Du wartest in diesem Draht doch wohl nicht auf ernstgemeinte Antworten|kopfkrat.

Grüße

V


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Naja Carsten hat schon recht mit eingefahrener Rute geht ein Platz Wechsel einfacher..


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Nur wird man(n) so selten an den neuen Platz gelassen... #d


----------



## wusel345 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Man(n) kommt eigentlich mit eingefahrener Rute an jeden Platz, doch nur die Attraktivität des Platzes entscheidet ob es sich lohnt (bei Teleskopruten, über die wir ja anscheinend hier schreiben!), sie wieder auszufahren. :q

Oder geht es in diesem Thema ums Angeln????? |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nur wird man(n) so selten an den neuen Platz gelassen... #d




Mal ist besetzt, mal zugewachsen und manchmal hängt `ne rote Verbotsfahne.:m


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Mann kann doch auch im Roten Meer fischen, oder???:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Nach dem Gebrauch im Meerwasser immer die Rute gut mit Leitungswasser spülen.:m


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach dem Gebrauch im Meerwasser immer die Rute gut mit Leitungswasser spülen.:m


 
reicht das? oder doch lieber noch zusätzlich Ballistol?


----------



## GandRalf (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Das Rote Meer soll ja noch salzhaltiger sein als das Tote Meer.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Stimmt, aber das ist ja jetzt offTopic, denn am Meer gibt es ja kaum Uferbewuchs.

Jedenfalls kann es auf Dauer nicht gut sein, immer mit der empfindlichen Spitze voran durchs Dickicht zu streifen.

Und ob das ständig wiederholte Aus- und Einfahren der Teleskoprute auf Dauer soviel Freude bringt, ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Das Rote Meer soll ja noch salzhaltiger sein als das Tote Meer.




Geschmacksprobe?


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ja ja beim roten Meer soll es auch viel glitschiger und rutschiger sein.

Die roten Wellen sowie Wind und die entstande giiiiischt lassen das Buschwerk ordentlich feucht werden,da bleibste kaum hängen egal ob Tele oder Steck.:q

lg


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Im Grunde genommen können wir doch über Bewuchs froh sein. Das ist immerhin ein halbwegs sicheres Zeichen für Unberührtheit.

Auf ner Autobahn gibts keinen Bewuchs.
Trotzdem ist es fraglich ob da die Rute sicher ist.

Bei Bewuchs können zwar geringfügige mechanische Beschädigungen entstehen aber die Rute wird nach kleineren Reparaturen wieder einsatzfähig sein.

Wenn der Bewuchs völlig fehlt, kann es auch zu irreparablen Schäden an der Ruten und am Träger kommen.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wenn der Bewuchs völlig fehlt, kann es auch zu irreparablen Schäden an der Ruten und am Träger kommen.


 

Jo recht hat er:m

Ein kahles Ufer lößt bei mir gewisse Verblockungen im Neurokontex aus.

Also nen gemähter Grasstreifen sollte schon sein,auch wegen der tiere rund ums Ufer,wir sind doch als Angler Naturbewußt 

lg


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Allerdings mache ich bei den Tieren im Bewuchs schon Unterschiede.
Alles was mehr als 2 bis maximal 4 Beine hat, ist mir zu anhänglich.
Wer will schon Tiere ohne Schuppen mit nach Hause nehmen?


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Allerdings mache ich bei den Tieren im Bewuchs schon Unterschiede.
> Alles was mehr als 2 bis maximal 4 Beine hat, ist mir zu anhänglich.
> Wer will schon Tiere ohne Schuppen mit nach Hause nehmen?


 

Also wenn Schuppen noch fehlen bezw.noch nicht ausgewachsen sind,ist es ein Jungtier,sind die Schuppen schon im Buschwerk verfangen sind es meist alte erfahrene Tiere.

Letztere sind auch viel erfahrener im Drill.......merkste meist beim Anbiß schon ^^


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Also,wenn schon denn schon fahre ich meine Rute ein und nehme zur Not noch die Schutzkappe.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> und nehme zur Not noch die Schutzkappe.


 

Die aus London???

Die soll auch nicht mehr das sein was sie mal gewesen ist ^^


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Also irgendwie hat sich Bobster mit diesem Threat schon fast die Jahresferkel-Auszeichnung verdient.

Ps.: Solange hier niemand fragt, wie man mit seiner Rute unbeschadet ans "andere Ufer" kommt kann das gerne so weiter gehen. 
Ist echt ne bessere Unterhaltung als Two and a Half men & Co.#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

.......oder ich halte die Hand auf der Spitze,dann passiert och nix.:q


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

ich fische immer mit einer kurzen Rute die hat man besser unter Kontrolle beim Pirschen


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich fische immer mit einer kurzen Rute die hat man besser unter Kontrolle beim Pirschen



Kann ja sein....aber was soll ich machen? 
Ich hab nun mal ne lange Rute.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich fische immer mit einer kurzen Rute die hat man besser unter Kontrolle beim Pirschen


 
Ja aber mit ner langen Rute lassen sich die meisten Anbeißenden aber besser führen,besonders bei gegnerischen Büschen kann man sie so besser vorbeilenken gegenhalten......


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Stimmt,ne kurze Rute schlägt nicht so schnell seitlich aus.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Darf aber auch nicht zu lang sein,wegen der ernormen Hebelwirkung,das könnte wiederrum Buschwerk zerstören Wurzeln anheben.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:m

Und das gibt ausserdem "Rücken"


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Kann ja sein....aber was soll ich machen?
> Ich hab nun mal ne lange Rute.


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

kürz die Rute doch einfach ein #6


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Lieber nicht. 
Ich habe gehört, daß darunter die Aktion leiden kann.
Am Ende hängt sie mir dann noch durch.


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

QUOTE=Onkelfester;3364584]Lieber nicht. 
Ich habe gehört, daß darunter die Aktion leiden kann.
Am Ende hängt sie mir dann noch durch.[/QUOTE]

[|good:ha ha^^


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Das kommt aber immer auf die Aktion und das Wurfgewicht der Rute an


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Nee, das stimmt nicht!
Die Länge und Wurfgewicht sind zeimlich egal, und was die Aktion betrifft, so hängt das auch mit der angewendeten Technik zusammen. Und je besser die Technik, desto zufriedenstellender ist der Erfolg beim ...Fischen. Hat man den Bewuchs erst durchschritten und findet freie Bahn, um seine technischen Fähigkeiten einzusetzen, wird das ganze auch von Erfolg gekrönt sein!!!
Natürlich sollte man aufpassen, dass man im entscheidenden Moment voll da ist. Schon so mancher war völlig frustriert, weil er nachdem er mit viel Mühe das Dickicht überwunden hatte und endlich munter loslegen konnte, dann gleich beim ersten Versuch einen Hänger hatte.


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@ Honeyball
|muahah:|muahah:|good:


----------



## stephan148 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

omg seid ihr krumm drauf!


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@ stephan 148

wie so sind wir krumm drauf?


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Besonders wenn man viel Geld für die Köder investiert hat ist ein Hänger beim ersten Wurf sehr ärgerlich


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, das stimmt nicht!
> Die Länge und Wurfgewicht sind zeimlich egal, und was die Aktion betrifft, so hängt das auch mit der angewendeten Technik zusammen. Und je besser die Technik, desto zufriedenstellender ist der Erfolg beim ...Fischen. Hat man den Bewuchs erst durchschritten und findet freie Bahn, um seine technischen Fähigkeiten einzusetzen, wird das ganze auch von Erfolg gekrönt sein!!!
> Natürlich sollte man aufpassen, dass man im entscheidenden Moment voll da ist. Schon so mancher war völlig frustriert, weil er nachdem er mit viel Mühe das Dickicht überwunden hatte und endlich munter loslegen konnte, dann gleich beim ersten Versuch einen Hänger hatte.


 

Sehr gut geschrieben :q:q:q, wer da was böses denkt.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



stephan148 schrieb:


> omg seid ihr krumm drauf!



Nee, denn das geht gar nicht!!!
Je nach Technik kann man sich zwar etwas krumm machen, aber wenn man gut drauf ist, dann meistens nicht krumm!!!!
Und je nach Bewuchs muss man auch gar nicht drauf, sondern sollte es vielleicht mal drunter probieren. Auch da gibt's verschiedene Techniken...


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

ha ha ich hau ins essen vor lachen :q:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Wieso?
Wir reden doch nur übers Fischen, die Hindernisse, die man vorher zu überwinden hat, die richtigen und wirksamen Köder und die richtige Technik, um die optimale Stelle zu finden und dorthin zu gelangen. :m


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@Prof. Tinca:
Das mit der Geschmacksprobe am Toten Meer solltest Du Dir aber wirklich nochmal überlegen. Ich persönlich hätte schon beim Roten Meer meine Bedenken.
Dann lieber ein tiefes Stilles Wasser!!!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

tiefe stille Wasser sind aber auch schmutzig, mache lieben es aber auch.


----------



## Gemini (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Man könnte bei den Buschwerk-Fantasien hier aber auch meinen dass so mancher schon länger nicht mehr an richtigen, wilden Gewässern unterwegs war, an denen es auf fachmännischen Umgang mit der Angelrute ankommt...

Dem könnte man zum Wiedereinstieg den Besuch eines  kommerziellen Tümpels empfehlen, habe ich zumindest irgendwo so gelesen... Wenig Bewuchs der das Auswerfen stören könnte, öfters jedoch hochfrequentierte, ausgelatschte Pfade ums Zielgebiet und u.U. recht teuer...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@Honey


Stille Wasser sind ja bekanntlich tief und oftmals schmutzig.

Genau richtig also für abenteuerlustige Rutens(ch)winger. Egal von welcher Seite man sich so einem Meer nähert, man sollte immer freundlich zum Eigentümer sein sonst kann es passieren, dass man verboten bekommt, die Rute auszufahren.:m


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ach nee, diese Kommerziellen sind mir einfach zu überlaufen.

Dann lieber mal ab und zu am Heimatgewässer was Neues ausprobieren!!!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Honey
> 
> 
> Stille Wasser sind ja bekanntlich tief und oftmals schmutzig.
> ...


 
Stimmt, freundlich und nett führt zum Erfolg. Nicht das man seine Rute wieder einpacken kann ohne zum Erfolg gekommen zu sein.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ach nee, diese Kommerziellen sind mir einfach zu überlaufen.
> 
> Dann lieber mal ab und zu am Heimatgewässer was Neues ausprobieren!!!


 
nicht ganz richtig, vielleicht kann man bei diesen Kommerziellen noch was lernen,man lernt doch nie aus.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Aber Du weißt doch sicherlich auch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man seine Methoden nicht einfach von einem auf das andere Gewässer übertragen kann und sich nicht einbilden darf, überall gleich erfolgreich zu sein.:m


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

immer freundlich zu der Pächterin,oder zum pächter sein,dann darf man auch die Rute auspacken :q


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Außerdem finde ich das so'n künstlich gemästetes Vieh längst nicht die Qualität einer schönen natürlich Gewachsenen hat.


----------



## Gemini (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> A
> Dann lieber mal ab und zu am Heimatgewässer was Neues ausprobieren!!!



Solange das noch geht! 

Was ist wenn das Heimatgewässer einmal versumpft oder verlandet. Schlimmer noch, evtl. komplett trockengelegt ist!!!

Dann bringt es auch nichts mehr sich durch den meterhohen Uferbewuchs zu quälen..


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> immer freundlich zu der Pächterin,oder zum pächter sein,dann darf man auch die Rute auspacken :q


 
Zum Pächter, nee danke,das muß nun wirklich nicht sein. Da bleibt meine Rute lieber drin und wird nicht ausgezogen.


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

vor allem werden die täglich gefangen ein Foto gemacht und wieder ausgesetzt. C&R sei Dank


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Und dann bedenke mal eines: Das Erfolgserlebnis, das man hat, wenn man nach vielen langen Versuchen endlich zum Ziel gekommen ist.
Das ist doch was ganz anderes als Hingehen, Zahlen, Rute reinhalten und fertig. :q


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Bei sogenannten Angelpuffs gibt es aber immer wieder mal was neues,da werden der Anglerwelt ja immerhin neue Arten an die Ruten gebracht.

So ist für jeden was dabei vom alten Eisen mit 54 Pfd Moos am Buschwerk,sowie Junge frische Portions Drill's.

Also kommt da keiner zur kurz an solch Angelpuffs,nur die eigene Frau muste da zuhause lassen die haben da glaubig Stipp Verbot.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und dann bedenke mal eines: Das Erfolgserlebnis, das man hat, wenn man nach vielen langen Versuchen endlich zum Ziel gekommen ist.
> Das ist doch was ganz anderes als Hingehen, Zahlen, Rute reinhalten und fertig. :q


 
das Glücksgefühl ist doch immer das selbe oder nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Gemini schrieb:


> Was ist wenn das Heimatgewässer einmal versumpft oder verlandet. Schlimmer noch, evtl. komplett trockengelegt ist!!!
> 
> Dann bringt es auch nichts mehr sich durch den meterhohen Uferbewuchs zu quälen..



Stimmt, spätestens dann sollte man nach was Neuem suchen.
So mancher hat auch nach jahrelanger Treue plötzlich ein frisches jungfräuliches Gewässer erobert und dort ein Highlight nach dem anderen erlebt.


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und dann bedenke mal eines: Das Erfolgserlebnis, das man hat, wenn man nach vielen langen Versuchen endlich zum Ziel gekommen ist.
> Das ist doch was ganz anderes als Hingehen, Zahlen, Rute reinhalten und fertig. :q


 

Ja stimme ich voll zu, nöch schöner ist wenn man dabei den Fisch in den Augen  gucken darf oder^^:q


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> das Glücksgefühl ist doch immer das selbe oder nicht.


Im Moment des Drills sicherlich, aber dann rückwirkend betrachtet.#c


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So mancher hat auch nach jahrelanger Treue plötzlich ein frisches jungfräuliches Gewässer erobert und dort ein Highlight nach dem anderen erlebt.


 
Ja aber auch da wird irgendwann der Klimawandel siegen und die schönen roten jungen Seerosenblätter liegen im trockenen.

Und die fische und das Buschwerk stirbt dann auch mit ab  lol der ist gemein ^^


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ja, aber vielleicht gibt man es dann auch irgendwann selbst auf.


So, muss mich jetzt leider für's WE hier ausklinken.
Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch ein paar nützliche Tipps für den Ersteller dieses Threads...:m


----------



## Floriho (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Hab dann noch ne Frage und bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt: Wo und wie hängt ihr eure Köder an der Rute ein wenn es durch das Gebüsch geht?


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



baunzer schrieb:


> Hab dann noch ne Frage und bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt: Wo und wie hängt ihr eure Köder an der Rute ein wenn es durch das Gebüsch geht?


 
Im Prinzalbert-endring natürlich,hast du keinen???

Komm rum ich mach dir einen an deiner Rute fest,die Bullennasezange geht dazu auch.


lg


----------



## Floriho (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ne lass ma, da nehm ich lieber die Schere und knote das Ding hinterher wieder fest


----------



## Somkejumper (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Öfter mal was neues. Wer macht das nicht mit seiner Rute.

Aber man(n) kehrt imer wieder zu den gewohnten Plätzen zurück. Da weiß man wie weit die Rute geht, was man sich mit ihr zutrauen kann und man kennt das Gebüsch.

Da verzeiht man sich einen Hänger leichter, weil man(n) es ja gewusst hätte, wie es geht.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Öfter mal was neues. Wer macht das nicht mit seiner Rute.
> 
> Aber man(n) kehrt imer wieder zu den gewohnten Plätzen zurück. Da weiß man wie weit die Rute geht, was man sich mit ihr zutrauen kann und man kennt das Gebüsch.
> 
> Da verzeiht man sich einen Hänger leichter, weil man(n) es ja gewusst hätte, wie es geht.


 

bei deinem schönesten Fang 2011, kann man ja nur davon ausgehen, daß du ganz gut weißt, wie man die Rute halten muß :q:q:q


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

kann ja auch nur eine zu langsame Reaktion wegen eines zu schnellen Blanks gewesen sein. #6


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

|muahah:   #6


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

So gern ich hier über das Thema Angeln denken würde...ich kriegs einfach nicht hin.


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ihr seid doch alle irgendwie- unsachlich|kopfkrat.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Also wir Stipper habens da ja am besten,wir haben lange Ruten zt. 22m Stangen,und steif müssen se auch immer sein dürfen nicht dürchhängen....etc.sonst ist die gute führung nicht gegeben.

Was juckt uns da das bißchen Buschwerk,da schieben einfach durch.


|wavey:


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

@ volkermar

wie so sind wir unsachlich?

bist du neidisch das du nicht so eine Rute hast 

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Nun ja,

gründler ist da schon vorn.


----------



## Somkejumper (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> kann ja auch nur eine zu langsame Reaktion wegen eines zu schnellen Blanks gewesen sein. #6



Guter Versuch:m

Der Fang war bis ins kleinste geplant. Da hat alles gepasst. Wetter, Köder, Rute und Gebüsch.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Schwierig wirds für mich ja mit meinem 3 teiligen Stecken.
Damit durchen Busch ? |supergri......nee,das bringts nich.


----------



## cafabu (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Also so richtig hat mir dieser Trööt bei der Ursächlichen Frage noch nicht geholfen. Aber in meinem Alter tobt mann ja auch nicht mehr so extatisch durch die Büsche. Wenn ich da an früher denke, mit Volldampf durchs Gehölz und zack mit dem Ganzen Gehänge hängengeblieben. Zum Glück habe ich sofort gestoppt sonst wäre mir wohl alles abgerissen.
Carsten


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

mein stock ist immer gut verpackt! hole ihn nur an der richtigen stelle raus! in dichtes gebüsch wage ich micht nicht wegen der ungeziefer! habe ich ne stelle die frei von urwald ist so halte ich meine rute dort öfter rein in der hoffnung fischgeruch an den händen zu bekommen.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich halt mich an Karl May, der hatte auch schon nen Ledersturmpf dabei.


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Carsten,

ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen.
Du solltest immer noch mit Volldampf durch alles Gesträuch, wer weiss, wie lang noch...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

da wo meine Rute im Einsatz kommt giebt es kein Urwald,oder Gebüsch,da ist alles Kaarl geschlagen


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Bei der Schlagzahl hier mag es für die Forenbetreiber sinnvoll sein, eine Filiale zu gründen.
So feucht und fischig halt.
Und nu is gut.


----------



## Somkejumper (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Böses dem der böses denkt.|kopfkrat

Aber ich habe gehört, dass so ein Rutenbruch verdammt schmerzhaft ist (rein Seelisch).

Also immer schön vorsichtig mit dem Gestände im Gebüsch.


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ach was so schlimm ist son Rutenbruch auch nicht gibt doch den hier

http://www.pole-doc.de/

Da wird die Rute wieder fit gemacht und weiter gehts.


----------



## cafabu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



volkerma schrieb:


> Carsten,
> 
> ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen.
> Du solltest immer noch mit Volldampf durch alles Gesträuch, wer weiss, wie lang noch...
> ...



Danke für diese Führsorge. Aber im zunehmenden Alter gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
Etwas bescheidener werden (der Marktwert fällt), 
oder Millionär sein (der Marktwert wird vergoldet).
Carsten


----------



## Meister_Eder (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Was ich doch immer sehr interessant finde, wenn Leute die Rute ganz weit  hinten halten, da hat man doch kein richtiges Gefühl, oder?
Ich hab das mal Spaßenshalber selber ausprobiert, das deht voll auf die Arme.
Hier mal n Link: http://www.ruegenmagic.de/angler-ruegen.jpg
MMn. gehört der Rollenfuß von den Fingern umschlossen.

Oder wenn man (schon oft in Werbungen gesehen) Kindern eine Multi in die Hand drückt, und diese dann verkehrt gehalten wird: http://www.bilderkiste.de/galleryscript/gallery/cliparts/ca-1000211-angler.gif


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Oder wenn man (schon oft in Werbungen gesehen) Kindern eine Multi in die Hand drückt, und diese dann verkehrt gehalten wird: http://www.bilderkiste.de/galleryscript/gallery/cliparts/ca-1000211-angler.gif


Schlimmer finde ich es, wenn in diversen Filmen eine Stationärrolle "nach oben" gehalten und mit der rechten hand rückwärts gekurbelt wird... Das da keiner am Set Einspruch erhebt...


----------



## Der EL-PY (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Mit kurzen ruten kommt man(n) zwar besser durchs gebüsch, aber mit langen ruten fängt man die besseren fische.


----------



## reno ateportas (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ich kriege gleich einen Lachkrampf....
Da ist was im Busch... 
Über diesen Trööt sollte man ein Buch schreiben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

ich halte meine rute immer mit der spitze richtung gebüsch und komme dann ganz gut durch. sollte sich die spitze irgendwo verhaken , schüttel ich mit etwas gefühl aus dem handgelenk bis das ganze frei frei ist und weiter gehts bis ich den teich oder fluss erreicht habe um meine lust fischiges in der hand zu halten zu befriedigen.#6


----------



## wusel345 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> ich halte meine rute immer mit der spitze richtung gebüsch und komme dann ganz gut durch. sollte sich die spitze irgendwo verhaken , schüttel ich mit etwas gefühl aus dem handgelenk bis das ganze frei frei ist und weiter gehts bis ich den teich oder fluss erreicht habe um meine lust fischiges in der hand zu halten zu befriedigen.#6




Oh haua haua ha!!! Ich schmeiß mich weg |supergri|supergri|supergri Wenn das mal nicht eindeutig zweideutig gemeint war? 

Doch bei soviel Gebüsch würde ich mir vorab den Weg freischneiden. |supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

In meiner bisherigen Laufbahn musste ich mich mit meiner Rute das ein oder andere mal durch dichtes Gebüsch kämpfen, durfte aber auch die Vorzüge einer gemähten Wiese genießen bzw. bin ich auch schon auf total kahle Gegenden gestoßen.    

Dichtes Gebüsch wird seit ewiger Zeit aufgrund der Ungeziefergefahr strikt von mir gemieden. Lieber gehe ich hinten rum, um ins Feuchgebiet zu gelangen.


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



sunny schrieb:


> In meiner bisherigen Laufbahn musste ich mich mit meiner Rute das ein oder andere mal durch dichtes Gebüsch kämpfen, durfte aber auch die Vorzüge einer gemähten Wiese genießen bzw. bin ich auch schon auf total kahle Gegenden gestoßen.
> 
> Dichtes Gebüsch wird seit ewiger Zeit aufgrund der Ungeziefergefahr strikt von mir gemieden. Lieber gehe ich hinten rum, um ins Feuchgebiet zu gelangen.



So kennt man ihn.... :g:q:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Du meinst ins Moor, Sunny?
Da steht aber gelegentlich ein 'Betreten verboten'-Schild. Meist aus Unwissenheit, denn wenn man sich auskennt in schwierigem Gelände kann man da echt große Fänge machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Manche Eigentümer kennen sich auch noch nicht so aus und bitten um äußerste Vorsicht beim Betreten des Moores.
Nach den ersten Würfen im neuen Gelände sind sie dann aber auf den großen Fang aus.:m


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Das ist ja mit das reizvolle, am See bist'e einer von vielen, die da kommen & gehen, an den, der zuerst das Moor betrat, wird sich ewig erinnert


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit das reizvolle, am See bist'e einer von vielen, die da kommen & gehen, an den, der zuerst das Moor betrat, wird sich *ewig* erinnert




???
Beim ersten Mal aber sicher einige Tage.:m

Kommt auch ein bissl drauf an ob man mit Pickerrute oder Pilkknüppel zu Gange war.


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ???
> Beim ersten Mal aber sicher einige Tage.:m
> 
> Kommt auch ein bissl drauf an ob man mit Pickerrute oder Pilkknüppel zu Gange war.


 
Ausser man fischt in Griechenland,da steht meist nen Schild Betreten des Moores unbedingt erwünscht 


Ps: Kann ich auch bestätigen,aber das Griechische fischlein wurde schon in ne 90er schonend zurückgesetzt.

Oder wahr dat das Spanische Moor,ach irgendwie so ich werde halt älter da vergißt man schonmal was.

lg


----------



## Champagnermädchen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

|muahah:

ich weiß nicht, was man dazu sagen soll |bla:


@Gründler, schönes neues Bild, hab gerad "Stripper" gelesen 

l.g.|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*



sunny schrieb:


> In meiner bisherigen Laufbahn musste ich mich mit meiner Rute das ein oder andere mal durch dichtes Gebüsch kämpfen, durfte aber auch die Vorzüge einer gemähten Wiese genießen bzw. bin ich auch schon auf total kahle Gegenden gestoßen.
> 
> Dichtes Gebüsch wird seit ewiger Zeit aufgrund der Ungeziefergefahr strikt von mir gemieden. Lieber gehe ich hinten rum, um ins Feuchgebiet zu gelangen.



Moin Sunny, das ist unglaublich, besonders diese Gegensätze. Wenn deine Rute so viel mitgemacht hat, dann ist sie entweder von sehr guter Qualität, oder du hast verschwiegen wie oft ihre Spitze schon ausgetauscht werden mußte. Naja, Hauptsache sie liegt nach den Ausflügen ins Grüne immer noch gut in der Hand.:m


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Na ja, die ein oder Blessur musste sie schon davon tragen. Aber nichts, was mit nem büschen handwerklichen Geschick und mündlichen Zuspruch nicht wieder grade zu biegen war. Ist eben ne Allroundrute. Sie ist nicht übermässig lang, dafür aber stabiler. Dadurch liegt sie ausgwogen in der Hand und kann den einen oder anderen schwereren Bumms ab (auch im roten Bereich). Sie ist immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand. Man sieht ihr gar nicht an, wie oft sie schon in Gebrauch war und was sie schon alles durchgemacht hat. 

Nur ich merke, dass ich langsam schwächer werde. Mittlerweile muss ich beide Hände nehmen, um sie zu tragen  |supergri.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie haltet Ihr Eure Rute......*

Ja, der Sunny, wie man ihn kennt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4aDDdz5IUk&feature=related
(02:00 bis 02:17)


----------

